# Paul Gray / Slipknot/ Figure



## Sebastian

I spent lot of time lately working on a Paul Gray figure, Definitely my best figure so far - I'm especially happy about the mask, spent countless hours on getting it the right way 
10in/26cm tall Paul Gray 2 Slipknot figure.
Made from different materials including Polymer Clay, citadel/warhammer modelling putty, resin, the guitar made from real wood/real strings.












HQ Vid, you may want to skip some sections if you get bored  (and don't like the music, turn it off )


Thanks for checking it out


----------



## setsuna7

Nice one Seb!!! I'm into modelling(plastic model kits) too,but scratch building like this doesn't agree well with my patience!!! Great tribute for Paul!!!


----------



## Iamasingularity

Wow dude, thats just really nice. Do you take commisions?
I`m gonna add you and da, jesus this model is off its rocker!
Great job man! I was kinda bummed when I heard the news too.


----------



## MFB

Aaaw yiss dude, that's fantastic


----------



## Leuchty

Holy shit! that looks awesome. Well done mate.


----------



## TomAwesome

That looks great, dude!


----------



## s_k_mullins

Awesome work dude, as always!


----------



## Sebastian

Thank You for the comments 



Iamasingularity said:


> Wow dude, thats just really nice. Do you take commisions?



Yes, I take commissions  and this figure is also available.


----------



## Iamasingularity

Sebastian said:


> Thank You for the comments
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I take commissions  and this figure is also available.


 
Then I`ll definitely have something for you to do in the future, I`ll check your other work and let you know later.


----------



## Sebastian

Iamasingularity said:


> Then I`ll definitely have something for you to do in the future, I`ll check your other work and let you know later.



Thanks man! I look forward to talking to you about the project. Whenever you have time.


----------



## ridner

dig it


----------



## Sebastian

ridner said:


> dig it



Thanks


----------

